# What is your favorite type of music right now or favorite band?



## WoodsofDesolation (May 19, 2012)

I've been listening to a lot of Ambient Black Metal lately.

In general, my favorite genres are the Extreme Metal subgenres (Depressive Black Metal, DSBM, Doom Metal, Technical and Melodic Death Metal, etc)


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Though I've been aware of these groups, and have been listening to them for a long time, I've been really digging The Cure, The National, The Flaming Lips, and The xx. I've been listening to them, but coming back to them after a little while, I hear them differently. Heck, even The Cure has been a trip. I've been listening to those guys for several years. I'm an INTJ if there ever was one, but I was listening to "Pictures of You" the other day on the bus, and I nearly burst out crying (then again, it was rather early, and I was quite tired.) Never once has this song moved me liked that. In fact, I can count the number of songs that even conjure a small lump in my throat on one hand. Yet this song, with eyeliner oozing out of my ear-buds, just would not let up. 

Also, Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots is an unquestionable masterpiece.


----------



## Anomaly (Feb 2, 2010)

Dredg - The Pariah, The Parrot, The Delusion
Daniel Licht - Silent Hill: Downpour Soundtrack
Marilyn Manson - Born Villain


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Kimbra. ​1010


----------



## unbekanntxfriend (Jul 31, 2011)

Crystal Castles, CocoRosie, Soap and Skin


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been listening to Meshuggah, Slayer, and Tool quite a bit, as of late.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been listening to weird electronic stuff lately. I love Burial and Boards of Canada.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

Today I am currently in the mood for The xx and Lydia. I'm still trying to find other eargasmic bands though. :tongue:


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

newcolor said:


> I can't get enough of Washed Out. I wish I found this music sooner. Have been listening for the past two month. I first heard It's all Around on the intro to Portlandia. Favorite songs of Washed Out are:
> Amor Fati
> It's all Around
> Olivia
> ...


I like Washed Out - especially their most recent album. Really good sunny day chill out stuff.

Other bands that don't sound exactly like Washed Out, but I like for similar sorts of reasons, and you might too

The Antlers, Baths, Toro Y Moi, older Deerhunter stuff.
@_Sun_ Lips - I love both Boards of Canada and Burial. In terms of stuff similar to Boards of Canada, I think Teebs, Baths, Kona Triangle, and Lone are fantastic. No-one sounds like Burial - but I find his label mate Zomby really interesting. Quite 8-Bit and bleepy, but awesome.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I was thinking about this since I saw this thread earlier today. I realized I haven't had a favorite band or type of music since I was in high school. Back then, I was all about Metal/Hard Rock. I would have told you my favorite band was Metallica(even liked their softer stuff from the Black Album).


Now-a-days, I listen to so many different types of music and so many different bands, it's hard to really nail down any specifics.


I mean, just look at what I've got in my favorites:

* *





























That's just a few from the first page of 8.


I just listen to whatever fits my mood. Kind of like a soundtrack for my life, the music changes based on how I'm feeling or what I'm thinking about.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I've just discovered _In This Moment_, which has my attention for the time being.


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

Like all genres of music, but I been enjoying trip hop lately.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm listening to a lot of Bjork atm.
Went through the full Vespertine album a few nights ago.
Gorgeousness.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

cityofcircuits said:


> I'm listening to a lot of Bjork atm.
> Went through the full Vespertine album a few nights ago.
> Gorgeousness.


It's a toss up between that and "Homogenic" for my favourite Bjork album. I love the subtle textures in Vespertine.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@Woof
Yeah I have 'Homogenic' too. Both are great. 
I like 'Vespertine' more for personal reasons, especially 'Pagan Poetry'.
The subtleties are indeed great on Vespertine, and Bjork using some of Matmos' production skills was a wise choice imo.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

@cityofcircuits - Matmos were a wise choice. Bjork has a history of working with some amazing collaborators. I think Matthew Herbert did some production on bits of Vespertine. Also Plaid on her earlier albums. She has an ear for interesting people.

After hearing Hudson Mohawke's remix of Virus, I would love to hear Bjork work on an album with a bunch of maximalist producers - Baths, Hudson Mohawke, Lone, Rustie. Would be amazing.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

@Woof

I can imagine! Rustie dropping something like 'Ultra Thizz' style with Bjork's singing.
That would be fun, hearing those two collab.
Rone or Lone? I think Rone and her would be a treat.
Actually hearing Bjork and Aphex would be mind blowing lmao.
Super saiyan mode.
But what happened to her honestly, her past few albums were kind of meh imo.

Plaid and her yeah, I remember they had her on a track on their 'Not for Threes' album.
And they remixed 'All is full of Love' and that was nice.
*btw I love Plaid too, saw them live in Chicago once.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

@cityofcircuits - Rone I don't know. Really like Lone though. Any Rone recommendations? 

Bjork with Aphex _could_ work - it would have to be a true collaboration.

Plaid I think are really underrated - they put together a great run of albums but seem a bit below the radar compared to Aphex Twin, Squarepusher, Autechre and Boards of Canada. I think they did most of the production on Bjork's album Post. I know they were the supporting band for her tour for Post.

I saw her live a while back - she was amazing. She hasn't in my mind done a great whole albume since Vespertine - but has done some great singles. Loved Dull Flame of Desire (both the original and Modeselektor's remix)


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

I can never pick a favorite!
My favorite music varies from Rammstein all the way to Rolando Villazon :tongue:


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

cityofcircuits said:


> I'm listening to a lot of Bjork atm.
> Went through the full Vespertine album a few nights ago.
> Gorgeousness.


I _adore_ Bjork - there is something so engaging about her music. I can't stop listening to Human Behavior, and Hidden Place at the moment :happy:


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

Favorite band: Daughter. Favorite song (of the moment): Comptine d'une autre ete, by Yann Tiersen.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

Currently it's more Rock,Metal and Indie and less Electronic Music... 

Favourite Band: Machine Head
Favourite Song: Drive Home by Steven Wilson
Favourite solo-Artist: Rameses B


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

At the moment I am addicted to:

Favourite band: ONE OK ROCK 
Favourite solo artist: Lana Del Rey 
Favourite Song: The Beginning by ONE OK ROCK, Breaking My Heart by Lana Del Rey 

Music I am into right now includes J-Rock, Indie Pop/Rock and K-Pop. I have been in this phase for some time now. Started this year. 

____

My all-time favourite artists are different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

I have Alt-J and Ed Sheeran on loop. I don't seem to grow tired of listening to these guys.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I like Post-Rock, Ambient, some Electronic, Rock, Post-Metal and tons of Soundtracks.

Favourite band: Mono
Favourite solo artist: Lana Del Rey
Favourite song atm: VOODOO KINGDOM by SOUL'd OUT <- I blame way too much JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Favourite song of all time: Battle to Heaven by Mono
Favourite composer: Akira Yamaoka


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm listening to a lot of shoegaze and old alternative rock. Also some lofi folk/acoustic and experimental electronic and numbers stations. Psychedelic rock
Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## tchaikovsky27 (Oct 6, 2013)

I listen to all types of music.
But my favorite band is ''Broadcast'' It's indie electronic rock.. and the singer Trish Keenan is also my favorite woman vocalist.
Another one is ''J Dilla'' HipHop producer. I'm kind of a beathead and I really love sounds!

Besides this I like a lot of diff'rent genres. But it is with these 2 artists that I connected with on a personal level. It's like they make music that was tailor made just for me! Anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

For a couple of years my favourite band has been Riverside, a Polish progressive rock band. It used to be Blind Guardian, but unfortunately in their last few albums their music taken a direction I don't really like.

I mostly listen to Metal (of the progressive/symphonic/epic variant), Prog Rock, Classical, some Jazzy stuff....


----------



## CPK (Sep 12, 2013)

Khalaris said:


> For a couple of years my favourite band has been Riverside, a Polish progressive rock band. It used to be Blind Guardian, but unfortunately in their last few albums their music taken a direction I don't really like.
> 
> I mostly listen to Metal (of the progressive/symphonic/epic variant), Prog Rock, Classical, some Jazzy stuff....


Holy shit dude, I never thought I'd bump into another Riverside fan! I saw them a couple of years ago - they were incredible!

For me it's got to be prog rock. My two favourite bands are Genesis and Moon Safari. Moon Safari are a Swedish prog/symphonic rock band. They decorate complex, intricate instrumental structures with beautiful vocal harmonies.

Then again I also like Neil Young a lot... Hmm.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

CPK said:


> Holy shit dude, I never thought I'd bump into another Riverside fan! I saw them a couple of years ago - they were incredible!
> 
> For me it's got to be prog rock. My two favourite bands are Genesis and Moon Safari. Moon Safari are a Swedish prog/symphonic rock band. They decorate complex, intricate instrumental structures with beautiful vocal harmonies.
> 
> Then again I also like Neil Young a lot... Hmm.


I don't know anyone IRL who has heard of them either.
Somehow I always manage to look at their tour calendar when they're almost done with Germany. Found out last Tuesday that they were going to be in Munich on Friday. It's not far from here, but I don't own a car and taking the train is just... expensive and impractical. One day I'll see them. I hope 

Yeah, I love early Genesis, but have never heard of Moon Safari. I'll have to check them out....


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

My favorite band of all time is Pink Floyd, tops.

My favorite album... it's a tie between _Wish You Were Here _and _The Division Bell_. Both, mostly the second one, have a very deep emotional influence in my life.


----------



## tchaikovsky27 (Oct 6, 2013)

atypeofuser said:


> Also, I guess I like 90s hip hop a lot. That and Donuts by J Dilla.


90's hiphop is the best! And Dilla's music is just ''perfect''. Do you listen to his unreleased stuff too? Been diggin' for years and there really is no end to his discography..


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

CunninLynguists 






some fine stuff


----------



## Sabishiiko (Dec 16, 2014)

So many things. A recent band I've found I love is Muse. My favorites from them, in no particular order:

1. Citizen Erased
2. Madness
3. Megalomania
4. New Born
5. Undisclosed Desires
6. Uprising

An old band I've loved for a while is Icon for Hire. My favorite from them in terms of lyrics is Hope of Morning.

As for my music taste in general, I like so many things it'd be easier to list those I don't like. But I don't feel like doing that. >w<


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I have the same favorite music band since 11 years ago; HIM.

My current obsession is Omar Rodriguez-Lopez.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

1980s HiNRG (not italo) and very late 1970s disco...

Hmm... Favorite band/act... I'd say either Café Society (the one from South Africa) or Bobby Orlando. Also Patrick Cowley and Proxyon.


----------



## Balinka (Apr 29, 2014)

Indie folk/pop/rock + classical and electronic.


----------



## Ledica (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I have two favorite bands : Metallica and Pink Floyd. Lately I've been listening more Pink Floyd than Metallica. I've been also listening to Arctic monkeys and older rock and pop.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

favorite band right now is Fleetwood Mac, they have great songs. My favorite band of all time is still the Goo Goo Dolls though.


----------

